# Sitka 40% off for teachers, leo,ems, millitary



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

good info, but how do they verify someones job? Looks like if you pay the 19.99 and say you are a teacher, you get the discount.....My wife is a teacher, so we would have no problem, but I bet this site wants as many memberships as they can get and they dont check where you work


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

*email*

She needs to email them from her work email or send a pay stub. They have to verify that you work where you say you work. They will not accept your money untill they have verified. My wife sent an email from her work and they sent us a conformation the next day that it was verified. There are other ways to verify on there web site but email was the easiest for us. I was skeptical at first but ordered my pack and they give you a code when you check out plug in the code and 40% is applied at check out.


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

what type of sitka gear do they have?


----------



## gareed13 (Aug 14, 2007)

How about students? I need a discount as school is killing me in the money department.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

*All sitka gear on sitka web site*

Discount is from the sitka website if its on the website you get the discount. log in through leoadventures.com there will be a spot to log on to sitka they give you a code their. that link takes you directly to sitka website and you can order any of the gear on the sitka website you are not limited on what you can and cant buy. I got a sitka ascent 14 pack for 136.00 to my door. they do charge shipping but I allready made my money back from the initial 19.95 year. Thats a 200.00 pack. As far as students go I dont think it will apply to you but check their website I may have overlooked it, as it dosnt apply to me anymore thank god.


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

I checked out the site and it makes you verify by pay stub or a letter from the place of employment. 

It lists a Sitka 90% jacket at $249. The incinerator jacket is listed as $599. Even with a 40%, that's a lot for a coat.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Far as I know it's just LEO, Military and public service (i.e EMT's and Firefighters, etct) students aren't included in the discount program. I still need to send them my LES to activate my account.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

clee said:


> I checked out the site and it makes you verify by pay stub or a letter from the place of employment.
> 
> It lists a Sitka 90% jacket at $249. The incinerator jacket is listed as $599. Even with a 40%, that's a lot for a coat.


When you look at the site it will have the normal prices listed on Sitka's website, you have to be a verified member and have the discount code plugged in to see the reduced prices. Not everyone can see the discounted prices as well it should be.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Sitka gear is expensive but some one that is debating on comparing products but sitka was out of there price range it may now be closer. This pack I ordered will be the first piece of sitka gear I own but I didnt want to pay 200 dol for a pack. Buy with the discount it put it in range with other packs I was looking at. Plus I like SOG products. Its just another option for hunters that apply for the discount. Thats what hunting is about, Options and a bit of luck and a lot of sweat.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

*Sitka*

Oh and thanks to sitka and all the companies that offer these discounts because they did not have to. I know from other posts that some do not agree with these types of discounts so i said it so you dont have to. :thumbs_up


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the link. My wife is a teacher and every little bit helps.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Sweet thanks! Im a ff/pm.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Why teachers? I dont get that at all. Before I get flamed they're payed well for what they do, and for only working 9 months a year. The other occupations I understand. But teachers? Seriously? Should include linemen with that bunch.:wink:


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

z79outlaw said:


> Why teachers? I dont get that at all. Before I get flamed they're payed well for what they do, and for only working 9 months a year. The other occupations I understand. But teachers? Seriously? Should include linemen with that bunch.:wink:


:thumbs_do They dont get paid anything close to enough for dealing with kids with no morals these days.

Kinda like paramedics- people you rely on to save your ***** no matter what happens and we get $13 an hour. :angry::angry:


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

*teachers*

My wife went to school for 4 years got her bachelors in math. She makes less than a mechanic who did not attend college, I know this my brother in law is a mechanic and we do his taxes. My wife comes home after school and stays up till 11pm grading papers and taking care of 4 children. Dealing with parents who think their kids are angels and have to fight to get a kid punnished for threatining her life. Dealing with parents who think she failed their kid because he would not stand for the pledge of allegence. I can go on and on but hopefully you get the point. Most teachers took a pay cut this year wich really helps out with prices going higher. All jobs have risks and benifits but dont knock one untill you have worked it. Linemen and women take a lot of risks and should be recognized but dont say teachers shouldnt get it. Teachers have a big impact on kids for 12 + years teaching morals to kids when parents wont. I think they deserve everything they can get.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

dont worry Obadias is sending those teachers 26 billion to help out.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Yea he has helped enough they are rationing paper and no raises for 3 years for us. But honestly I am glad we are both still employed. Many would love to be working now but cant. So cant complain but so much.


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Not to get of topic but an entry level teacher gets paid very little here in MT. It is a shame really. about $23k to start


----------



## T-head125 (Jul 5, 2005)

yeah teachers... dont get that one...

While I agree that starting pay for teachers is too low, veteran teacher's pay is not all that unreasonable. Most only work 10 months out of the year, and many have very nice compensation packages that include better-than-average health/dental insurance and generous pensions. Like most government jobs, generous penisons usually make up for low salary. Hence, their compensation is backended. Perhaps the most important benefit is the fact that it is nearly impossible to terminate an incompetent teacher.


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

*nice!*

I have been a teacher for 20 years and we do not get paid what we deserve. I am in Michigan and things are tough on education here. I have not gotten a raise in NINE years because of pay cuts/ freezes trying to save other teachers jobs. This year we just settled a contract to take a pay freeze and no increase in our steps (years of teaching), oh and the state is now taxing us 3 percent to pay for retired teachers.
I love my job but it is tough, the classes are larger and the kids are more disrespectful than in years past. We only work 9/10 months a year but we only get paid for that time also. We cannot collect unemployment in the summer.
If you think our job is easy, have your kids invite 28 of their friends over sit them all down and spend an hour trying to teach them something. When you are done please give them a test to confirm that they learned the concept. Oh, you must also modify the test for special needs kids. Give them fewer choices on multiple choice, read the test out loud and present them materials in three or four different ways to meet the needs of the different learning styles. Grade them all and give them back the following day and start all over.
I think public educators, military, paramedics, firemen, all public servants are greatly unappreciated.
When all is said and done pay wise I make less than a dollar an hour for babysitting. Give me a break. (If you want me to spell out the math on that statement I will)


----------



## pointysticks (Nov 24, 2006)

jesus..!

teachers should be paid way better. in some countries, education positions are high paying jobs. you have to work hard to get those jobs and keep them. you know what? those kids are learning calc at the 7th grade level..

you see some of our spelling and grammar problems here on AT? (myself included!) kick the teachers a break. we need them to step it up, and if so..pay them more to do it.

thanks for the LEO link..i am forwarding it to my cop bro.


----------



## Litzsru11 (Sep 10, 2007)

Matlocc, well put about! I could not have said it better myself! Best of luck next year!


----------



## T-head125 (Jul 5, 2005)

Was not being rude... My wife is a Special Education Teacher, and the best in her Co-Op, I am a DoD civil servant... 

Simply stating that "MOST" teachers earn a fair wage for the amount of hours they put in...


----------



## javelin (Mar 12, 2008)

For those saying teachers are paid well, what do you think the average salary for a teacher is? I am a teacher and make $33K a year before taxes. IMO that is Not enough for the education we have and hours we put in. Sure we only "work" ten nine or ten months but thats 12hours a day and sometimes 7 days a week with all the stuff we have to do outside of school hours. Also a LOT of teachers due to budget restraints use money from their own pockets to buy stuff for their class


----------



## rackman323 (Jun 25, 2009)

I watch my neighbor who is a teacher and know what he makes and he might work 35 hours a week for nine months. He does pretty good. I think it just comes down to where you live and how much income feeds into the system. My brother is a teacher too and complains about the pay but he knew going into the school system he choose that we was going to be dealing with kids with issues and an local economy that would have a tough time providing excellent resources for the kids.


----------



## For my Boys (Aug 5, 2006)

*Teacher*

All I have to say is no matter your opinion, you should try being an teacher and maybe it will change your opinion. I for one have to say the pay is substandard for the job.


----------



## kaizen (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, my dad retired as a teacher. Sister and BL are teachers. Kid sister is graduating college this fall to be a teacher. Do I get a discount by association? All of them and every other teacher I have ever met at some point selected to be a teacher. They knew the pay scale. They knew the work hours. Just as easy to say, I'm going to be an engineer, accountant, etc.


----------



## dw-Hawkeye (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm a teacher in Ohio, we are taking a 2% pay reduction this year to save our jobs, and keep the students in a classroom with qualified teacher. I love my job but it sure puts a damper on "tree stand time".


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Can I be a "Teachers Pet".

I need some Sitka Ascent pants ......


----------



## javelin (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes I knew the pay going into the job but so did firemen, cops and everything else. Also rackman, saying your neighbor only works 35 hrs a week is Ignorant, the school day at 99% of all schools is at least 7hrs so that is the 35 just in classtime, all schools make teachers get to school somewhat early and stay late and if a teacher is worth a nickle they spend lots of extra time at home or school doing lessons. 
I also realize each state is different on teacher pay rates as is each district in each state. the best I could do in texas is to top out after 30 years at about 70K, and starting out in that district would start me at about 40K. In the same city, Fort Worth, the firemen start at around 45K and when they retire with way less years than a teacher they are given a 1 Million dollar retirment, teachers in texas must work thier age + years of serivice to equal 90 and get about 70% of thier top fives years pay. I became a teacher not for the pay but because I love it, as did most teachers. Firemen cops military and other public service did that for the same reasons so why do they deserve more than teachers.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Kaizen, You should be able to get the discount, there website says immediate family. My wife is a teacher but I am allowed the discount. Hope this helps. If your not sure they are quick to respond to questions from email.


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

violentsleeper said:


> Discount is from the sitka website if its on the website you get the discount. log in through leoadventures.com there will be a spot to log on to sitka they give you a code their. that link takes you directly to sitka website and you can order any of the gear on the sitka website you are not limited on what you can and cant buy. I got a sitka ascent 14 pack for 136.00 to my door. they do charge shipping but I allready made my money back from the initial 19.95 year. Thats a 200.00 pack. As far as students go I dont think it will apply to you but check their website I may have overlooked it, as it dosnt apply to me anymore thank god.


mountain archery had the same pack for $115 shipped.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

*Mountain Archery*

Yea those packs from last year are a great price and almost bought it. This 2010 version has a rain fly and slightly different design to allow more mobility. last year packs did not have these new mods, so for around 21.00 more I was able to get the 2010 version with new modifications.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

*do the math*

Lets take the teacher in this thread that makes 33k a year starting out.
33k divided by 186 days (that is what most school years consist of) That is 177 dollars a day.
Take the 177 per day and divide it by your 7 hours.)this deosn't factor in the time before and after school that you are there and attending dances and after school activities)
That is 25 dollars an hour. Not bad when you are paying off your student loan and are still required to keep taking classes to stay certified.

Oh wait I almost forgot

25 dollars an hour divided by 30 students!
Now, that's what I am talking about, 83 cents per hour per student.
Try getting a 13 year old kid to babysit for 83 cents and hour and they will give you the finger.
(these are the same kids we are educating and quite a few of them have that type of attitude)
Oh, and most kids wouldn't babysit more than three or four kids at a time.
My classes average 30.
Don't get me wrong gang I love what I do. The pay isn't the greatest and the job is tough. Even if you gave me 100k a year the job would still be the same, but you would feel a bit more appreciated.
So giving us a discount is way cool, but I still can't afford Sitka gear!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Honestly*

Never thought about Stika gear.

I would support a company that supports milatary and teachers.:thumbs_up

DB


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

The $19 has me perplexed.

I would guess most of these companies offer an emergency service discount.

interesting.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

matlocc said:


> Lets take the teacher in this thread that makes 33k a year starting out.
> 33k divided by 186 days (that is what most school years consist of) That is 177 dollars a day.
> Take the 177 per day and divide it by your 7 hours.)this deosn't factor in the time before and after school that you are there and attending dances and after school activities)
> That is 25 dollars an hour. Not bad when you are paying off your student loan and are still required to keep taking classes to stay certified.
> ...


You know everyone feels like there underpaid, everyone says there underpaid, I think I'm under payed for what I do 80% of the time. EMS, LEO, and our Miltitary, have always had dangerous jobs, and I think when you risk your life, for your meger paycheck, is what seperate's them from the rest of us. Thats why I'm perplexed by this teacher discount, regardless of the crap you take teachers, making $20 some dollars an hour is good money, and comes with excellent benefits, even if you do have the summers off, instead of the fall. But 40% is a real deep cut, you guys should all take advantage of that deal, the Pro Staff I'm pretty sure doesnt even get that big of a cut.


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

I guess that just shows you how much markup is in SITKA GEAR!!


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

hardball15 I guess that just shows you how much markup is in SITKA GEAR 




Good point.


----------



## pointysticks (Nov 24, 2006)

rackman323 said:


> I watch my neighbor who is a teacher and know what he makes and he might work 35 hours a week for nine months. He does pretty good. I think it just comes down to where you live and how much income feeds into the system. My brother is a teacher too and complains about the pay but he knew going into the school system he choose that we was going to be dealing with kids with issues and an local economy that would have a tough time providing excellent resources for the kids.


i would quit "watching" the neighbors..and quit making assumptions..

how do you know, "he does pretty good"? again, too many assumptions.

and your second sentence is a run-on..

sorry pet peeve of mine is people too worried about other peoples business. who cares who this company chooses to give a discount to? hell, they could add circus clowns to the list...doenst affect me.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

For those who have not seen this yet. ttt


----------



## rackman323 (Jun 25, 2009)

You know what they say about assumptions. First off, I am not "watching" my neighbor. We are good friends. Second, teachers salaries are public information. Third, I never said anywhere in my post I have a problem with who this company gives the discount too. I have many family members and friends who are in civil service.

And I could care less about proper english in my post. And I would not be too quick to judge...read your post...kind of hypocritical?


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

I must be dumb or something cause I have not seen a website...40% off sitka would be hella nice, only good thing about being in the military these days is all the support from Americans we get. Lord knows our commander could give a rats ass about us...


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Teh Wicked said:


> I must be dumb or something cause I have not seen a website...40% off sitka would be hella nice, only good thing about being in the military these days is all the support from Americans we get. Lord knows our commander could give a rats ass about us...


Leoadventures.com, its in the first post...- the .com:wink:

What base u on over there?


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Kunsan


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Back up


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, I'll check it out.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Might help someone. ttt


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rgbbfd82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the site. Def gonna check it out. I am a fulltime fireman and a reserve deputy so guess Im double quailified? lol If any of you are ems, fire, leo, millitary and so on then you can get a discount on oakley sunglasses and stuff. Just have to set up an acct on usstandardissue.com. They require you department id. I submitted my commission card from the sheriffs office and was approved in just a few hours. Its free to be a member


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Hope it helps.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks. I might have to try this.

Matt


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Back up might help someone.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## JJudd (Jul 27, 2006)

In support here, dont judge until you walk in someone elses shoe's. Teaching can be very difficult, everyone is different. Give them a break, remember the very fact that you are able to read these posts and type is all because of a "teacher"
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Very true


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Hell I work in a prison....I think I would be more nervous teaching than I am around convicted felons. I feel safer in prison than I would in most schools these days


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

What about volunteer fireman?


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

jamesbalog

email leoadventures.com they are quick to respond I am not sure where volunteer ff fall. They have a lot of info on their website, good luck.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Back up hope it helps someone


----------



## JOG (Nov 8, 2009)

Has anyone done this and actually gotten 40 percent off from sitka?


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes I have ordered 2 separate times, first time I bought the sitka accent pack and 3 days ago ordered one of sitkas zip ts in ash. Will be here sat. No problems so far. Hope this helps


----------



## arnezie (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone else???


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

violentsleeper said:


> My wife went to school for 4 years got her bachelors in math. She makes less than a mechanic who did not attend college, I know this my brother in law is a mechanic and we do his taxes. My wife comes home after school and stays up till 11pm grading papers and taking care of 4 children. Dealing with parents who think their kids are angels and have to fight to get a kid punnished for threatining her life. Dealing with parents who think she failed their kid because he would not stand for the pledge of allegence. I can go on and on but hopefully you get the point. Most teachers took a pay cut this year wich really helps out with prices going higher. All jobs have risks and benifits but dont knock one untill you have worked it. Linemen and women take a lot of risks and should be recognized but dont say teachers shouldnt get it. Teachers have a big impact on kids for 12 + years teaching morals to kids when parents wont. I think they deserve everything they can get.




My wife's a teacher too, and I agree with you whole heartedly. Most people want teachers/schools to raise their kids for them, then cry foul when the little bundles of joy get in trouble at school. Now you're picking on THEIR baby, how dare you! In ND, I dare you to find a profession that requires a 4 year degree, and continuing education that pays less. My wife loves her job, and I've always said she's the only person I know who would keep her job if she hit the Powerball lottery. It kinda floors me that most people here want their kids taught by someone making the least amount of money possible, then expect their kids to get into great colleges, based on that primary education. Anyway, sorry to jak this thread, but from the looks of some other responses, I'm not the only one....


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Its been a while, back up may help someone.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Wonder if a corrections officer gets it....

For you all talking about being a teacher and it being a rough job because you have 30 kids in a class.....I'm a juvenile correction officer in one of the most dangerous prisons in America... I have been there 13 months and have been assaulted 26 times and stabbed 3 times. I am off work now with a broken knee cap. I have 48 inmates compared to 30 kids... and you would think they are locked in cells...nope. they are out playing xbox 360 on 50 inch flat screen tv's until 10 pm at night.... all this for 16.85 an hour....


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

z79outlaw said:


> Why teachers? I dont get that at all. Before I get flamed they're payed well for what they do, and for only working 9 months a year. The other occupations I understand. But teachers? Seriously? ,...:


I.ll flame you
Teachers are well paid in Wisconsin,.. Where Im at max years, PH D, top of the pay scale we pay our own medical and retirement $56,400,.. What did your W-2 stub show?
And the 9 months may be partially true, However the average teacher works 17.5 hours per week overtime without pay.
My guess the management of Sika came from a family of educators, or a few good teachers made a big impact


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

Milhouse said:


> ,......... I dare you to find a profession that requires a 4 year degree, and continuing education that pays less.....



Gotta love it,,. because you dont do it for the money


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Teachers do get a decent pay after awhile and good benefits. But it is getting to that point that is hard. There is lots of politics. They have to go back for their masters. And in small communities the same family has been teaching for multi generations. But on the flip side. I seems like they get more days off payed then ever before. They have class aides which they use to not have. And more homework even for a 1st grader than ever before. Many teachers say the homework and studies are force feed by the state. I am sure it has its positives and negatives like all jobs.


----------



## mdjohns300 (Dec 31, 2003)

javelin said:


> Yes I knew the pay going into the job but so did firemen, cops and everything else. Also rackman, saying your neighbor only works 35 hrs a week is Ignorant, the school day at 99% of all schools is at least 7hrs so that is the 35 just in classtime, all schools make teachers get to school somewhat early and stay late and if a teacher is worth a nickle they spend lots of extra time at home or school doing lessons.
> I also realize each state is different on teacher pay rates as is each district in each state. the best I could do in texas is to top out after 30 years at about 70K, and starting out in that district would start me at about 40K. In the same city, Fort Worth, the firemen start at around 45K and when they retire with way less years than a teacher they are given a 1 Million dollar retirment, teachers in texas must work thier age + years of serivice to equal 90 and get about 70% of thier top fives years pay. I became a teacher not for the pay but because I love it, as did most teachers. *Firemen cops military and other public service did that for the same reasons so why do they deserve more than teachers.*


While I thoroughly agree that teachers are way under-paid for educating the future of our country, they do not put their life on the line as a normal part of their job. Those other occupations have inherent dangers in them, and thus while voluntary careers, they have a better compensation package. Again, I agree teachers are under-paid, and definitely work more hours than their classroom hours.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey not to rob your thread but Spot Hogg has a great military discont to!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes this works


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

This thread is not about whether or not certain
Professions diserve it. 

This thread is about a great company offering
A discount. 

Stop hijacking the thread!


----------



## mdjohns300 (Dec 31, 2003)

Rodney....it was hijacked months ago!:smile:


----------



## DoWorkSon (Aug 5, 2010)

If I did not have medical bills for my soon to arrive child coming in I would jump on this!

To the top for all the hard-working teachers in WI!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great discounts. 

For those that have a problem with it, start your own company and discount to who you want.


----------



## Lawnboi (Aug 13, 2010)

Is this still going on?? Looking like i will have an ems job soon and if i can still get 40% off sitka stuff im going to crap a gold brick


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Yea still going on.  I know this site has helped some of you and thats all this post was about. Baz59 Dude that is pretty rough I think I would just taze everybody and form a pepper spray bubble around me. Pretty sure they dont let you carry that though.


----------



## Lawnboi (Aug 13, 2010)

Good to hear, looks like my new career path is also going to save me a boat load of money in hunting gear, win win!


----------



## MOhunter08 (Sep 11, 2010)

Emailed them asking if my job qualifies in a hospital.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Back up might help someone who has not seen this yet.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks. Gonna have to check this out.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

JOG said:


> Has anyone done this and actually gotten 40 percent off from sitka?


yep, got a incinerator set


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW, glad I saw this. I'm checking it out RIGHT NOW. big thanks


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

killerloop said:


> yep, got a incinerator set


me as well but you have to buy a membership...well worth the $20


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> me as well but you have to buy a membership...well worth the $20


Is there a limit? If there's not, I'm gonna drop an arse load of cash soon.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

curtisj76 said:


> Is there a limit? If there's not, I'm gonna drop an arse load of cash soon.


I dont think there is.


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> I dont think there is.


Thanks, how are you liking your new jacket/bibs? How does the sizing run? thx again


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Im going to check this out.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

No limit, all you want. I did ask them about it before I signed up unless something has changed.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Back up, Might help.


----------



## geauxtigers1980 (Aug 20, 2010)

Is this legit My mother in law is a teacher. I love sitka gear looking to get the fanatic bibs. Would love to save the coin.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Might help someone who has not seen this yet.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Its been a while back up. Hope it helps also a lot of great dealers on AT.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

If I were to take advantage of this I would buy the entire line including the packs.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Back up happy hunting.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

Why not self employed construction workers? I make less than all those occupations especially the teachers. lol


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm wondering about retired teachers or LEO's. We make even less income now.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mtswampfox (Jan 13, 2010)

son is college professor that count???? btw he makes enough to keep up with his student loan payments,,,,,barely .........


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

If you email them they will let you know if that is an option. They have responded to my emails quickly.


----------



## Executner (Oct 22, 2011)

Great post. Thanks for providing the info.


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

miwai said:


> I'm wondering about retired teachers or LEO's. We make even less income now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I don't believe retired counts but you can check.


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Teachers.......You chose to teach knowing what they make, now please stop complaining on your lack of income.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Your welcome hope it helps out.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

I am pretty sure the teachers on here are explaining more than complaining. It's a big difference. 
I do wish this could apply to everyone. Stay safe everyone


----------



## BuckyHunter13 (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like Federal gov't covered too. Anyone know if the 40% is a typical discount for all brands listed? Just wondering before I bite on the membership fee, although I'm positive i'd get it back in any first purchase.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

No they all offer different discounts on the site. Sitka is one of the greater discounts on the site. The others are good discounts but not all are like Sitka, you can see most of the discounts from all the sites if you check just have to click on the right tab. I had to spend a little time on the site to so how everything operated. I saved enough with buying the membership and my first purchase from sitka to make it worth it for me but I will warn you it's hard to pace yourself with buying gear with this discount lol. Hope it works out for ya it's a really good deal.


----------



## BuckyHunter13 (Feb 9, 2012)

I've had access to similar deal sites (3point5.com if anyone works in retail ... oof), and definitely agree on pacing yourself. As a college student I think I spent $1,000 or more in the first 2 or 3 orders from there. Granted it was probably $2,000-$2,800 in retail prices, and some were christmas gifts, etc. But still, I love a good discount as much as anyone.


----------



## Smitty1hunter (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks a bunch. I'm planning on making an archery hunt next year in CO and this def. helps a lot!


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

How much is a sitka fanatic set (jacket and bibs) from this site?


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Binney59 said:


> How much is a sitka fanatic set (jacket and bibs) from this site?


40% less than the price on Sitka's website I believe. 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

I work in "education",not a teacher, so I wonder if I qualify.


----------



## Tyler/MN (Jun 4, 2010)

Site still works, but in an order of $500 last week.


----------



## azarrowflinger (Aug 8, 2005)

How long did it take to get the okay? I found this while look for ANY discount on sitka gear for my elk hunt this year and just being too dang cheap to drop the $250 on pants!


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

The day after my wife gave the info they gave us the ok. When you log into leoadventures.com it will log you on to Sitka website all the prices you see will be standard prices. When you go to check out you put in the password and that is when the 40% is taken off. Good luck


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

The last I heard Sitka was not going to sale them Camo anymore.


----------



## Tyler/MN (Jun 4, 2010)

It took like 3 days for the ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lfc (Jan 9, 2012)

I am a new teacher in Ohio as well and this bit of info is awesome!!!! Camo can be expensive especially on a new special ed teacher working in a private school budget. Great idea for sitka to do this. I want some optifade forest!


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

boarman1 said:


> The last I heard Sitka was not going to sale them Camo anymore.


I just got off the phone with them and they said they are still giving discounts through Leo Adventures.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Great thanks for checking SierraMtns.


----------



## BuckyHunter13 (Feb 9, 2012)

What makes Sitka worth the money? I realize the fit is probably better, it may be a little less heavyweight and would increase mobility, but it isn't scent lok, it's probably not going to be as warm as some of the heavier stuff necessary for mid-November hunts in Wisconsin... I'm trying to convince myself, it really does look like nice stuff for early season, but without the scent control I'm not sure it's worth it?


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Actually I have been asking sitka how they can sale sitka gear so cheap because they sale it cheaper than dealer cost and I was told they were not allowing this company to do this but that was what I was told. I wished I could buy it that cheap.


hardball15 said:


> I guess that just shows you how much markup is in SITKA GEAR!!


----------



## Tyler/MN (Jun 4, 2010)

The discount is on Sitkas page all orders are done through sitka.


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

They have some very good companies dialed in for discounts. Thanks for the info.


----------



## azarrowflinger (Aug 8, 2005)

BuckyHunter13 said:


> What makes Sitka worth the money? I realize the fit is probably better, it may be a little less heavyweight and would increase mobility, but it isn't scent lok, it's probably not going to be as warm as some of the heavier stuff necessary for mid-November hunts in Wisconsin... I'm trying to convince myself, it really does look like nice stuff for early season, but without the scent control I'm not sure it's worth it?


I cant answer because ive never used it before. I do plan on picking some up for this year's hunts. They do have some really heavy cold weather pants I saw last night at Cabellas.


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

BuckyHunter13 said:


> What makes Sitka worth the money? I realize the fit is probably better, it may be a little less heavyweight and would increase mobility, but it isn't scent lok, it's probably not going to be as warm as some of the heavier stuff necessary for mid-November hunts in Wisconsin... I'm trying to convince myself, it really does look like nice stuff for early season, but without the scent control I'm not sure it's worth it?



I have a ton of their stuff and in Wisconsin it means less layers, and better fitting which all lead to longer time on stand and better range of motion to help make the shot when it counts. The pattern also seems to put deer at more ease or something because I can get away with a lot more movement with this stuff then before. If they do see you and you remain still they go back to what they are doing very quickly and are not spooked. IMO the scent lok thing is garbage anyway. Hunt the wind correctly, know when and when not to hunt each stand, do diligent scouting and you will be just fine. 

matt


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

qdmbucks said:


> I have a ton of their stuff and in Wisconsin it means less layers, and better fitting which all lead to longer time on stand and better range of motion to help make the shot when it counts. The pattern also seems to put deer at more ease or something because I can get away with a lot more movement with this stuff then before. If they do see you and you remain still they go back to what they are doing very quickly and are not spooked. IMO the scent lok thing is garbage anyway. Hunt the wind correctly, know when and when not to hunt each stand, do diligent scouting and you will be just fine.
> 
> matt



I planned on picking up the fanatic set over the weekend but when I tried them on I just was not that impressed. They do seem warm, but since they do not have a slit for my harness, I would have to wear it on the outside, and since the muddy safeguard has a stomach strap, it kinda negates the coolness of the kangaroo pocket (unless it sits below the pocket- any experience)? Anyway, I would like to get some new camo but cant seem to find anything that I like as much as my scentlok full season. Maybe the new under armour stuff will do the trick?


----------



## tlfw (Nov 16, 2010)

violentsleeper said:


> Stumbled on a site called Leo adventures, they have a number of sites that offer discounts to above mentioned and more. You can only use it for immediate family. My wife is a teacher so we qualified, I ordered a sitka pack at 40 % off their entire site. There is a yearly fee of 19.95 because some can't get the discount for free related to their position. Worth a look if your interested. SOG is also on their site for discount, as well as a bunch of camping and other sites. Zeal sunglasses 50% if your into sunglasses. Hope this helps someone out I know gear is expensive and the economy is sucking bad. Good luck on the new season ahead.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

Binney59 said:


> I planned on picking up the fanatic set over the weekend but when I tried them on I just was not that impressed. They do seem warm, but since they do not have a slit for my harness, I would have to wear it on the outside, and since the muddy safeguard has a stomach strap, it kinda negates the coolness of the kangaroo pocket (unless it sits below the pocket- any experience)? Anyway, I would like to get some new camo but cant seem to find anything that I like as much as my scentlok full season. Maybe the new under armour stuff will do the trick?


You can also wear it over your base layers or over the top. I have the same harness and either way will work fine and will not interfere with the hand warmer pocket at all.

Matt


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Back up!!


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

Move to NJ young girl in my neighborhood made close to $60k ytd so far this year. I wish she would spend some of that money having repairs made to her house. I thought she was broke so I was always helping do stuff for her for free. What a sucker I am n she aint even cute I was just being helpfull cause I thought she was struggling. Summers off... what a good life. Meanwhile I am living at poverty levels compared to years ago... Trust me she has job security here in NJ. Like you need to molest a kid to get fired.

Ohh and my friends a NJ cop made over $110k in 2011. Actually a few of my cop friends did so do they really need a discount. Cops in NJ = A get rich job People who dont even want to be cops do it for the money not because they love it.
Anyway even thou I dont agree good for those who can get a discount.


pointysticks said:


> jesus.
> 
> teachers should be paid way better. in some countries, education positions are high paying jobs. you have to work hard to get those jobs and keep them. you know what? those kids are learning calc at the 7th grade level..
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Saving for later.

>>>------------------>


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

My wife has been teaching for 16 years and makes 38k I wouldnt call that rich, she has been teaching math at a high school the entire time. However she has a job and we are thankfull. Also thankfull for the discount. You have helped a total stranger and that says a lot of how you have been tought. Maybe your parents or a teacher either way thats rare these days.


----------



## vitalbowhunter (Mar 6, 2009)

The pay sucks. While it may only appear to most that we work 9 months out of the year, our summers are filled with training, summer school, curriculum, and other professional development. I go in at 7 every morning and seldom make it home before 7. During the school day, I teach 170 kids. I spend more time with them than their parents. With that said, you wouldn't be writing this post if it wasn't for a teacher.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Well said vitalbowhunter. You could not pay me enough to be a teacher with all the bs that goes on.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Waaaaahhhhhhhh! Cry some more

This thread is worthless, except the OP's info!

U chose to be a teacher, suck it up!!!!!!! Get a new job n quit your damn whining!!


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

back up


----------



## LAXJ (Apr 22, 2011)

2X_LUNG said:


> Waaaaahhhhhhhh! Cry some more
> 
> This thread is worthless, except the OP's info!
> 
> U chose to be a teacher, suck it up!!!!!!! Get a new job n quit your damn whining!!



As I see it, the teachers didn't start the whining, big mouths like you did. All they have done is defend the fact that they work a HARD job that doesn't pay well, they are a local government employee, and they do deserve the discount as much as others. So if you would quit stirring the pot, they wouldn't feel the need to defend their self. 

And no Im not a teacher, but I am married to one. 

Thanks for info. OP!!


----------



## mjgfiredog (Feb 11, 2007)

I didn't go back and look through the thread but there are Some good discounts here also , promotive has First Light an a lot of backpacking outdoors discounts. 

http://www.promotive.com/
http://www.govx.com/


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks mjgfiredog!


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Good luck TTT


----------



## brangus (Mar 31, 2005)

My sister is a school teacher in Norhtern California. She was raised in an all american home, moved to CA....Oh the storys she can tell you . I wouldn't do her job in CA for any amount of money....lifes to short.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

I know right.


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol thanks for the info. It appears this has become a "Why teachers deserve discounts" thread. I understand why some concessions are made for Military, Police, Fire, and EMS. What I do not understand is how teachers fit in this group. There are plenty of jobs with long hours and bad pay, but, I don't think that is the point. Lol


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

So, anyone that gets a discount want to buy me some gear?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

This isn't a thread about debating the teaching profession which I may add I think is one of eye most Nobel professions in the World, it is about sharing a means for others to save a few bucks.....thanks to the OP- an archer helping archers.....

Joe


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

You got it 12-Ringer.


----------



## adam330 (Feb 11, 2006)

Has anyone purchased anything through this program? If so was it a pretty painless procedure? Is Sitka gear still being offered?


----------



## Tyler/MN (Jun 4, 2010)

adam330 said:


> Has anyone purchased anything through this program? If so was it a pretty painless procedure? Is Sitka gear still being offered?


I have ordered many items through it and it is painfully easy once verified. And yes they are still being offered.


----------



## adam330 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Tyler. How long does it take to get verified? I know it says your not supposed to talk about the discounts you get but is sitkas pretty good


----------



## Erie0209 (Nov 3, 2014)

Anyone know if this website carries their own stock or are they dependent upon what's in stock ordering directly from the website.


----------



## Coomdaddy (Aug 31, 2013)

You order directly from Sitka. You just get a code to enter at checkout.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

This is the real deal.

GOT 50% OFF SITKA!!!

You order right off the sitka.com site


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

The 50% off is over today but free shipping is still available for a couple of days.


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

4IDARCHER said:


> The 50% off is over today but free shipping is still available for a couple of days.


Is there still a good discount if the 50% is over? or is it just the free shipping?


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

Vets don’t qualify??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

FREE GROUND SHIPPING on all orders through December 31st according to sitka.com


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Call sitka and see if they offer a vet discount. These discounts are through leo adventures must be a public service member active duty.



samhel said:


> Vets don’t qualify??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I have been a member for 2 years a very good site and I haven't had any problems in using the discount. Sorry I never did purchase any Sitka still over priced in my book


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

LEO is the bomb! if you are a teacher or work in public service you need to sign up for this!


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

the 40% off SITKA pays for the membership on your first order.


----------



## mlima5 (Oct 28, 2013)

samhel said:


> Vets don’t qualify??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, neither do LE that were injured in the line of duty and had to retire that way. Something about the agreements they have with these companies that its active duty or nothing


----------



## Broadside Only (Oct 2, 2017)

Do you guys who belong to this buying club use it for anything other than Sitka? Was looking at their web site and the number of companies who offer discounts seems kind of small. Some real odd balls in there too, and all real expensive stuff.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Broadside Only said:


> Do you guys who belong to this buying club use it for anything other than Sitka? Was looking at their web site and the number of companies who offer discounts seems kind of small. Some real odd balls in there too, and all real expensive stuff.


I've used working advantage to book hotels for family vacations saved over $1000 total booking through them.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

So I'm EMS but work in a hospital do I qualify??


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I used working advantage for some Broadway tickets for the wife and I . Also used Big&J with no problems. Icebreaker just joined and will be getting some more merino


----------



## Twin6 (Sep 5, 2008)

I've emailed this company twice since the beginning of last week and haven't received anything back from them. Has anyone else dealt with this?


----------



## Bigeclipse (Jul 7, 2013)

Twin6 said:


> I've emailed this company twice since the beginning of last week and haven't received anything back from them. Has anyone else dealt with this?


Pmd you. I deal with them.


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

jacobh said:


> So I'm EMS but work in a hospital do I qualify??


I called and asked about my wife a while ago, they said no, but that could’ve changed. I’m about to start a job as a rescue specialist / hoist operator with Bristow SAR, but since the company is private I don’t believe I will qualify, even though I also have my EMT.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Can't hurt to apply and see what happens. Just ordered some Icebreaker stuff and a SOG knife


----------



## RAPTOR5 (Nov 27, 2016)

jacobh said:


> So I'm EMS but work in a hospital do I qualify??


If you get a regular paycheck from EMS, maybe. They verify your employment with a paycheck, not an ID.


----------



## PAhunter (Oct 6, 2004)

I see elite is listed as one of the brands. Does any one know if the discounts include bows and if it does how much is the discount?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes it does, and it is 20%


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Nm.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

do post office employees qualify?


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

azscorpion said:


> do post office employees qualify?


It says public service employees, so I would assume so. Since you are a federal government employee, you more then likely fall into this category. Best way to find out is to call.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

tazman7 said:


> :thumbs_do They dont get paid anything close to enough for dealing with kids with no morals these days.
> 
> Kinda like paramedics- people you rely on to save your ***** no matter what happens and we get $13 an hour. :angry::angry:


amen brother


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I volunteer after working in a hospital and I don't qualify because I don't get paid by the government?? Wow never knew being a volunteer ems would get me nothing in these guys eyes


----------



## Bigeclipse (Jul 7, 2013)

jacobh said:


> I volunteer after working in a hospital and I don't qualify because I don't get paid by the government?? Wow never knew being a volunteer ems would get me nothing in these guys eyes


I understand your pain but they cannot give the discounts to everyone or else they would not get any companies to join, because in the end they still need to make money. My wife was a teacher at a charter school (semi-public), so they denied her. She recently switched to a public school and now she is in. Same work, same type kids at both places.


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

As a DoD employee this looks amazing! What all discounts are there? I see the brands, but wasn't sure if some were like 5% or if they were all pretty substantial? Appreciate you all bringing this thread back.


----------



## jaytea24 (Sep 26, 2012)

jacobh said:


> I volunteer after working in a hospital and I don't qualify because I don't get paid by the government?? Wow never knew being a volunteer ems would get me nothing in these guys eyes


I agree. Volunteer firefighters and EMS can't get the deal, but the mailman can..... :thumbs_do


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

U got it. We serve our community.... for free


----------



## jaytea24 (Sep 26, 2012)

I get that there has to be a line drawn, but it seems like they need to re-evaluate their criteria.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

teachers and low pay should not even be in the same sentence. They are here whining about how rough they have it. They are not mentioning getting paid to continue their education, the automatic raise when they get another degree, the paid holidays, the excellent insurance they have at rates less than half what everyone else pays,, and the big one,; The pension that is sucking the taxpaying citizen dry. Oh yeah the teachers have it rough. Give me a break. Here in PA the teachers union is strong. They do a lot better than the average working man.


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

Billy H said:


> teachers and low pay should not even be in the same sentence. They are here whining about how rough they have it. They are not mentioning getting paid to continue their education, the automatic raise when they get another degree, the paid holidays, the excellent insurance they have at rates less than half what everyone else pays,, and the big one,; The pension that is sucking the taxpaying citizen dry. Oh yeah the teachers have it rough. Give me a break. Here in PA the teachers union is strong. They do a lot better than the average working man.



Try being a teacher these days......you couldn't pay me to be a teacher.


----------



## Bigeclipse (Jul 7, 2013)

Billy H said:


> teachers and low pay should not even be in the same sentence. They are here whining about how rough they have it. They are not mentioning getting paid to continue their education, the automatic raise when they get another degree, the paid holidays, the excellent insurance they have at rates less than half what everyone else pays,, and the big one,; The pension that is sucking the taxpaying citizen dry. Oh yeah the teachers have it rough. Give me a break. Here in PA the teachers union is strong. They do a lot better than the average working man.


Wow, you really have ZERO clue what you are talking about. My wife has 3 MASTERS (required to teach special ed) and gets paid 48,000$. The highest paying in the area for her degrees is 54k. Where I work, a masters gets you 100k a year. Yes she chose the less pay, but it was because of the benefits. Without the benefits you will not get teachers PERIOD. Many of those teachers pensions are not what they were. They have been cut and slashed! Before you say dumb sh*t maybe do some research. To your last point...Average working man does not have a masters degree which is now required in many schools and the schools that it is not required it is desired so good luck getting hired without a masters.


----------



## Broadside Only (Oct 2, 2017)

For those of you familiar with this program: Do you get 40% Sitka web-site for all purchases, or only those items at MRSP? In other words, if an item is already marked down on year end inventory reduction, say by 30%, do you then still get 40% off that already discounted price?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll take $55,000 for 8 months of work with pension paid and every summer off


----------



## scrapy (Jan 14, 2012)

Broadside only, 40 off regular price not sale items


----------



## Twin6 (Sep 5, 2008)

Billy H said:


> teachers and low pay should not even be in the same sentence. They are here whining about how rough they have it. They are not mentioning getting paid to continue their education, the automatic raise when they get another degree, the paid holidays, the excellent insurance they have at rates less than half what everyone else pays,, and the big one,; The pension that is sucking the taxpaying citizen dry. Oh yeah the teachers have it rough. Give me a break. Here in PA the teachers union is strong. They do a lot better than the average working man.


Walk in my shoes for a few days and see what it's like. It sounds pretty peachy from your point of view. However, it sounds like you don't know what teachers deal with on a daily basis or you wouldn't make the statement you did. Sure, there are some perks with being a teacher, as with most jobs. Here's my response when people complain about how good teachers have it..."You chose your profession and I chose mine."


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

I have more than a clue what I'm talking about, believe me. You can try to discredit what I said and thats fine, but you and I know the truth. Needing a masters to get a teaching job is a flat out falsehood. Sorry I ruined your day. I work in public education going into my 28 th year. It's true I earn more than the average teacher but I work a full 12 months and have skills and education well above the average educator. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel .That fat PSE pension is looking good.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Ill add that any educator the crys about dealing with a classroom full of misbehaving children might want to take a hard look at how they preform their craft. All the educators I know that have achieved excellence never had those kinds of problems. Also instead of reading AT shouldnt you be working on some of those piles of work you say you have to do at home?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Broadside Only said:


> For those of you familiar with this program: Do you get 40% Sitka web-site for all purchases, or only those items at MRSP? In other words, if an item is already marked down on year end inventory reduction, say by 30%, do you then still get 40% off that already discounted price?


it is all based off MSRP, which is still a great deal.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

All I know is teachers stomp their feet when they don't get what they want and go on strike. I pay for my retirement, I pay for my health insurance, I work 12 months out of the year plus volunteer. Why should teachers get their pensions paid? Health insurance paid?? Then when they want raises and are told no they strike until they get what they want. This dosent help the kids does it?? Sorry but I feel teachers take advantage. I've dealt with plenty of them and still am with my kids and to be honest many are out only to make a dollar not educate the kids. Again not all but many that I've seen.


----------



## Broadside Only (Oct 2, 2017)

4IDARCHER said:


> it is all based off MSRP, which is still a great deal.


Thanks. That confirms what I thought. I'm not sure that I'll sign-up or not. With retail dealer sales and discounts (off MRSP) and free shipping they offer, I'm not sure LEO is all that big of a discount. My thought is for the newest stuff purchased as soon as it's released, it's no doubt worth it, but for a sale shopper looking for bargains, probably not.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

If you guys are into Sitka they do offer (At least in years past) an extra discount during the holidays. Can't remember but it might be an extra 10 or 15% think it was some friends and family deal.


----------



## Twin6 (Sep 5, 2008)

Billy H said:


> I have more than a clue what I'm talking about, believe me. You can try to discredit what I said and thats fine, but you and I know the truth. Needing a masters to get a teaching job is a flat out falsehood. Sorry I ruined your day. I work in public education going into my 28 th year. It's true I earn more than the average teacher but I work a full 12 months and have skills and education well above the average educator. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel .That fat PSE pension is looking good.


I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. With that being said, I assume you're some sort of administrator or work in the maintenance/custodial department since you work a full 12 months?


----------



## Twin6 (Sep 5, 2008)

Billy H said:


> Also instead of reading AT shouldnt you be working on some of those piles of work you say you have to do at home?


Actually, I am at home with my sick daughter. Taking advantage of the system, like all of us teachers do,  I'm able to use my sick days to stay home with her. What's your excuse for being on AT during school hours?


----------



## Bigeclipse (Jul 7, 2013)

Billy H said:


> I have more than a clue what I'm talking about, believe me. You can try to discredit what I said and thats fine, but you and I know the truth. Needing a masters to get a teaching job is a flat out falsehood. Sorry I ruined your day. I work in public education going into my 28 th year. It's true I earn more than the average teacher but I work a full 12 months and have skills and education well above the average educator. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel .That fat PSE pension is looking good.


wow you really do not have a clue. Either the info you read is old or you only know a handful of schools. Look up teachers salaries for NEW teachers (not older teachers). Then look benefits and pensions for these NEW teachers. Also, look up MINIMUM requirements and then DESIRED requirements. 100% you will see a bachelors is minimum while masters is desired! FYI, pay is SO bad and pension is really not great...my wife is now doing another masters to get her admin certification so she can go that route. You have NO idea what you are talking about. Just because "the average" teacher currently makes xyz does not mean that is what new teachers make. Just because the AVERAGE teacher has a pension does not mean new teachers do. Where I work (chemical industry) many companies used to give pensions and still give it to their OLDER employees just like teachers. WAKE UP man.


----------



## Brettski7 (Sep 13, 2017)

There is also a site called Experticity that has no fees and has a lot of brands for discounts. Scentlok, beestinger, muzzy, goldtip are just some I can think of for archery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Twin6 said:


> I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. With that being said, I assume you're some sort of administrator or work in the maintenance/custodial department since you work a full 12 months?


Your right I am a district maintenance specialist. I get around to all 21 of our facilitates on a daily basis. I deal with outside vendors, contractors. I write specifications and deal with all manner of construction. Also developed and administer our PM program that includes thousands of pieces of equipment amoung many other things. Now that thats out of the way , I'm not bashing teachers. I think its a noble profession. But to think you have to deal with any more problems than the rest of is ridiculous. Working where I do for 28 years I have a lot of teacher friends. Daughter in law is a teacher. The crys of low pay and over work are unfounded. But we hear it all the time. Teachers have it pretty darn good.


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

Billy H said:


> Ill add that any educator the crys about dealing with a classroom full of misbehaving children might want to take a hard look at how they preform their craft. All the educators I know that have achieved excellence never had those kinds of problems. Also instead of reading AT shouldnt you be working on some of those piles of work you say you have to do at home?



I'm sure you'd do better at dealing with these kids.....O, and don't try to stop it because you'll get fired for laying hands on a student or attempting to defend yourself. 



I'm sure all of the educators you speak of would have handled these situations far better.



https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-brutally-attack-milwaukee-teacher/596567001/

https://www.twincities.com/2017/09/15/st-paul-student-assaulted-3-school-staffers-police-say/

http://kutv.com/news/local/student-accused-of-assaulting-teacher-at-stansbury-high-school

https://nation.com.pk/24-Jan-2018/student-assaults-teacher-after-being-reprimanded


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

I live in a small town, and the teacher pay is so high, they are planning to close 2 schools and consolidating them into another school that is already in use. Of course they can't cut the pay (because of the Unions) to save the schools....

The teacher salaries are public knowledge and they are paid VERY WELL. 

I happen to teach as well, but at a small private school. When I started about 15 years ago, new public school teachers made double what I make (+ benefits). Now someone who started the same year as me is now making 3x what I make. I'm not complaining, because most of the time, I love my job. But I public school teachers around here are paid well, imo, and we are not a rich community.


----------



## Twin6 (Sep 5, 2008)

Billy H said:


> Your right I am a district maintenance specialist. I get around to all 21 of our facilitates on a daily basis. I deal with outside vendors, contractors. I write specifications and deal with all manner of construction. Also developed and administer our PM program that includes thousands of pieces of equipment amoung many other things. Now that thats out of the way , I'm not bashing teachers. I think its a noble profession. But to think you have to deal with any more problems than the rest of is ridiculous. Working where I do for 28 years I have a lot of teacher friends. Daughter in law is a teacher. The crys of low pay and over work are unfounded. But we hear it all the time. Teachers have it pretty darn good.


Just because you work for a school district doesn't mean you know what it takes to be a teacher and know what it's like to be a teacher. Using your logic, then I know what it takes to do your job and handle the situations you encounter. If you make it all 21 "facilitates" (facilities, I'm assuming) on a daily basis, I envy you. Let's do some math...21 facilitates times let's say 15 to 30 minutes per facilitate (and that's if you just walk through and don't have to deal with any issues) plus the travel time to and from each facilitate plus your lunch break plus your time spent on Archery Talk. I'm no math teacher but that equals a heck of a long day. Oh yeah, I forgot to add the PM program that you developed and administer so that makes your work day even longer. You're right...teachers are overpaid and complain about everything.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yep and don't forget the 10 year. Make it 10 years and never have to worry about losing your job. Sure is a tough life. Assault is assault he hits u legally I am defend yourself. I too work with many who aren't in the right state of mind. I work in healthcare. I don't get my pension paid. I pay for my healthcare and I work 12 month out of a year. It would be hard to sway me to think teachers have a bad life. I get no snow days and no holidays but yep I see how u got it rough


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Twin6 said:


> Just because you work for a school district doesn't mean you know what it takes to be a teacher and know what it's like to be a teacher. Using your logic, then I know what it takes to do your job and handle the situations you encounter. If you make it all 21 "facilitates" (facilities, I'm assuming) on a daily basis, I envy you. Let's do some math...21 facilitates times let's say 15 to 30 minutes per facilitate (and that's if you just walk through and don't have to deal with any issues) plus the travel time to and from each facilitate plus your lunch break plus your time spent on Archery Talk. I'm no math teacher but that equals a heck of a long day. Oh yeah, I forgot to add the PM program that you developed and administer so that makes your work day even longer. You're right...teachers are overpaid and complain about everything.


I misspoke I certainly don’t get to every facility every day. I am out and about daily, lots of times checking on complaints from teachers. Since we are doing math try this. Our budget was 225 million last year. A tad over 80% went to teachers salaries,pension and benefits. Yet you still cry how bad you have it. I’m sure a lot of people wish they had it so bad. I can tell you this. I feel privileged to work in a public school system that offers the salary, great benefits ,and unheard of pension for this day and age. You’ll never hear me whine about it.


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

jacobh said:


> Yep and don't forget the 10 year. Make it 10 years and never have to worry about losing your job. Sure is a tough life. Assault is assault he hits u legally I am defend yourself. I too work with many who aren't in the right state of mind. I work in healthcare. I don't get my pension paid. I pay for my healthcare and I work 12 month out of a year. It would be hard to sway me to think teachers have a bad life. I get no snow days and no holidays but yep I see how u got it rough



Defending a student from bullying didn't work out for this teacher who had 25 years on. Close to retirement and then fired. Think anyone is going to hire her so she can collect her full pension?



http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...g-9-year-old-racist-bullies-article-1.1960714


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

My wife is a teacher, 20+ years in the public system and 5-6 before that making peanuts at a private school. The longer they stick at it, the more they make at least in her district. I won't deny it, she makes a good salary, we have very good benefits, and she can retire in 10 years. But not all schools are equal in terms of student behaviors. Her school has many kids that come from broken homes, one parent dead and the other in jail or both parents in jail or on drugs. Some parents in gangs. Many kids have no structure or discipline at home and it carries over when they come to school. One kid curses out teachers and has cursed out their principal, full on f-bombs but their district doesn't give the school the support they need to get these kids out of the school and in the proper environment. So they are stuck with kids with behavior issues who get no structure at home. The stories she tells me about kids in her school, I wouldn't want her job. I'd lose my cool and get fired. Then there are the parents who show up to parent-teacher conferences drunk. 

Some kids snap and go crazy in school and tear apart classrooms, flipping desks, etc. The teacher can't touch the kid either. They round up the other kids in the room, get them out, and call school security to come get the kid. 

Then there are the handful of school lockdowns her school has every year because of gunfire in the neighborhood or a police raid that is in progress down the street. It ain't as easy as you think. And I have not made up or embellished one bit of this. Her school is on the edge of West Philadelphia in a low socio-economic area. Low home values, high crime rates, gunfire, gun deaths, and drugs. I could go on and on.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Why not contact the police? Heck here u can't fight without being handcuffed and taken out


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

My wifes school has called the police when needed. It's a last resort but they have done it.


----------



## Twin6 (Sep 5, 2008)

Billy H said:


> I misspoke I certainly don’t get to every facility every day. I am out and about daily, lots of times checking on complaints from teachers. Since we are doing math try this. Our budget was 225 million last year. A tad over 80% went to teachers salaries,pension and benefits. Yet you still cry how bad you have it. I’m sure a lot of people wish they had it so bad. I can tell you this. I feel privileged to work in a public school system that offers the salary, great benefits ,and unheard of pension for this day and age. You’ll never hear me whine about it.


Yeah, probably because they are maintenance issues. I'm pretty sure they're not asking you for advice about teaching or discipline.

Wow...$180,000,000+ to teachers for one year? Just exactly how many teachers do you have in your district?

I've not once cried about how bad teachers have it. It sounds like you're crying about how good teachers have it.

You chose your profession and I chose mine.


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

This is too funny... you crusty old Bast#@#s that think teachers don’t deserve this or are overpaid ought to walk a mile in their shoes these days. My wife is a teacher/ counselor with twice my education making a whopping $60K this is less than half what I make in Agriculture. Then the union, that is more than a liscence to steal, takes $1000 yearly. She hasn’t seen a raise in 5 years in this dump of a state. Her summers? Spent taking classes, getting continuing education credits and building schedules. They are left to spend the day with un parented, directionless punks and a few kids that want to learn. 
If you don’t think that kids, who are the future of our country are important, your right, teachers aren’t either


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Join the crowd. I too need 24 classes of ConEd to keep my certifications. I don't get anything in return


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

swampcruiser said:


> This is too funny... you crusty old Bast#@#s that think teachers don’t deserve this or are overpaid ought to walk a mile in their shoes these days.* My wife is a teacher/ counselor with twice my education making a whopping $60K this is less than half what I make in Agriculture. Then the union, that is more than a liscence to steal, takes $1000 yearly. She hasn’t seen a raise in 5 years in this dump of a state. Her summers? Spent taking classes, getting continuing education credits and building schedules. They are left to spend the day with un parented, directionless punks and a few kids that want to learn.
> *If you don’t think that kids, who are the future of our country are important, your right, teachers aren’t either


Why don’t these people find another profession and get out of the horrible teaching gig?


----------



## Bigeclipse (Jul 7, 2013)

Billy H said:


> Why don’t these people find another profession and get out of the horrible teaching gig?


why didn't you be a teacher if it is so great? See I can flip the script on you. First of all, my wife has considered MANY times to come over to my chemical company and make literally twice what she makes now. Again, she gets paid 47k in NY none the less. She has 3 years experience fyi. The only reason she has not left is because she loves teaching! It is her passion and we do NOT need the money. We are both really healthy so her health benefits, while they are amazing, do NOT exactly help us. Her retirement pension you keep speaking of is HALF what it would have been had she graduated 10 years ago. You need to get out of your head and go read facts. Just like big business unions...there contracts are on the decline for what they get and what is expected of them. It used to be her classrooms were 15-20 kids, now they are 25-30. She is grading papers EVERY night until about 730pm. As stated by others, she works over summer as well to continue her education so that maybe one day she can become the head of Special Ed in her district. Had she worked where I work, she literally would be making ~85-100,000$ even with her current degrees! Trust me, we do talk about her leaving her job BUT again, she loves it and I know if she came to work where I work a part of her would be unhappy. Jesus man, seriously stop crying. Wah Wah Wah, I want my child to have the best education but I want to pay the teachers absolutely CRAP! (Idiot). Again, how come you didn't become a teacher if it is so great. There is always time. Go back to school buddy. Better get your masters, because without it schools will not even bother interviewing you unless you have lots of experience or you want to work in a private school and get paid 35,000$ with bad benefits OR work in an inner city school with crazy violence! Even with a masters, my wife had to work at an inner city charter school for 2 years before she was able to get a job at the current school she is at this past year.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Those who are teachers teach because it is a calling for them and they are drawn toward it. I’m sure there are some who are just in it for the benefits and pension and they’re not the best teachers but by and large, most people we know who are teachers are in it because they want to teach kids. Sure, my wife complains about somethings but who doesn’t complain about things at their job. Everyone’s got their own work BS that they need to deal with and teachers are no different despite the perception of it being easy work, all this time off, short workdays, etc. I’m not a teacher because it’s not my thing, I have no passion for. My wife on the other does.


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

jacobh said:


> Why not contact the police? Heck here u can't fight without being handcuffed and taken out




Ha. Schools are kicking School Resource Officers out of schools because they are arresting people who assault teachers but since the majority of those arrested are POC obviously the police are racist and need to go. 



......sorry folks, the police can only arrest you for crimes you allegedly committed, not for being a POC.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Point-N-Shoot said:


> Defending a student from bullying didn't work out for this teacher who had 25 years on. Close to retirement and then fired. Think anyone is going to hire her so she can collect her full pension?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...g-9-year-old-racist-bullies-article-1.1960714


reading that article makes it seem like they wanted to fire her for 25 years but couldnt until they used that opportunity. never would have happened in the private sector becuase she wouldnt have been tenured.

the average teachers salary in public schools in morris county NJ is $85,000.

teaching is certainly emotional and can be taxing, but its no harder or easier than anyone else's job. if they weren't protected by a union no one would complain about the pay.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Billy H said:


> teachers and low pay should not even be in the same sentence. They are here whining about how rough they have it. They are not mentioning getting paid to continue their education, the automatic raise when they get another degree, the paid holidays, the excellent insurance they have at rates less than half what everyone else pays,, and the big one,; The pension that is sucking the taxpaying citizen dry. Oh yeah the teachers have it rough. Give me a break. Here in PA the teachers union is strong. They do a lot better than the average working man.


Maybe in your state, come to WI where all the teachers got bend over dry. 

Not paid to continue education, they pay for it. get a 1000 raise maybe but the class cost 2k. WI, the teacher pays for their pension just like everyone else. Insurance is paid by the teacher also. Wonder why there is a teacher shortage in WI......cause they make peanuts and have the same benefits as anyone else plus have to deal with your punk azz kid.

So let's not jump all over teachers. who the hell else is going to educate? As for the people also complaining about teachers, you made the choice not to be one, that's on you


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

friedm1 said:


> reading that article makes it seem like they wanted to fire her for 25 years but couldnt until they used that opportunity. never would have happened in the private sector becuase she wouldnt have been tenured.
> 
> the average teachers salary in public schools in morris county NJ is $85,000.
> 
> teaching is certainly emotional and can be taxing, but its no harder or easier than anyone else's job. if they weren't protected by a union no one would complain about the pay.


Again, public record is showing total benefits. that's not salary you are looking at. you are making 25 k more if you add in your bene's. it's what the public LOVES to see. They show a number, it's total bene's. I know myself that when i look at my investment stuff at work, it says like 25k more than what i take home. IF i made that take home, it's be one happy dude. I'm so sick of people talking crazy talk. I know MANY teachers, they are painted in a light that makes them look like mud. Many love to hate on teachers, it's sad.

For the record, I am not a teacher. I couldn't handle babysitting other's brats.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

$85k in Morris county NJ ain’t sht. Where is that Chatham/mendham? The cost of living is not by any means cheap!

Average property tax is probably $10k per year on a small 2 bdrm.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

enkriss said:


> $85k in Morris county NJ ain’t sht. Where is that Chatham/mendham? The cost of living is not by any means cheap!
> 
> Average property tax is probably $10k per year on a small 2 bdrm.


Enkriss, I agree.

it's your typical non public worker just jealous. like i said, people just seem to love to hate on public sector. They have open jobs all the time, apply. 

Educate your own kids, take your own garbage to the dump, arrest the guy that just stole your lawn mower...people have no idea. Do you want the fireman to save your house or let it burn? Oh, wait, they are supposed to do that for free....LMAO. ignorant people.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

My point is I'm EMS. I can't qualify for this LEOadventures because I'm not paid. I pay for my ConEd. I volunteer my time after I work at a wound center all week. Kinda funny they want to give by to the community but won't give anything to those who really GIVE their time which are the volunteers. Again I pay all my benefits, no snow days, no holidays. Then i give my time and well in these guys eyes that's not worth a damn thing


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

jacobh said:


> My point is I'm EMS. I can't qualify for this LEOadventures because I'm not paid. I pay for my ConEd. I volunteer my time after I work at a wound center all week. Kinda funny they want to give by to the community but won't give anything to those who really GIVE their time which are the volunteers. Again I pay all my benefits, no snow days, no holidays. Then i give my time and well in these guys eyes that's not worth a damn thing


Please...

Then don’t volunteer...smh.

People volunteer because the want to make a difference and/or give back to their community. Sometimes they volunteer to gain valuable experience.

You seem to just want recognition and want people to think you are important.

Oh, I pay for my own certifications and continuing education credits also. I am not gonna whine about it though...


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Funny all u have is defended the oh so poor teachers that stomp their feet and strike when they don't get their way. Poor teachers get 3 months off a year make $80k have pensions paid but they lose their ConEd money. Oh poor babies. I do feel bad for them. I voluteer because I enjoy it. Not in my community. I just found it comical they give back to those who give... yea ok


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Let's give to those teachers next to our district who went on strike because heaven forbid they have to pay some of their insurance like every other human being. Oh wait no never mind they got what they want people in their community are paying for it along with their own. Yep let's give something back to those important people


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Not much love for teachers I see....lol

I sure as hell don’t want to home school my kids. I barely have enough time in the day to read the news or these awesome threads on AT....:wink:


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

These types of threads just go to show that there are some seriously unhappy folks in this world...complaining about not getting a discount. No company is ever going to make ALL customers happy. Period!


----------



## Twin6 (Sep 5, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Funny all u have is defended the oh so poor teachers that stomp their feet and strike when they don't get their way. Poor teachers get 3 months off a year make $80k have pensions paid but they lose their ConEd money. Oh poor babies. I do feel bad for them. I voluteer because I enjoy it. Not in my community. I just found it comical they give back to those who give... yea ok


$80,000+ per year is definitely not the norm for teachers and it's definitely the upper end of the pay scale. Most teachers start in the low 30s. I made a whopping $26,000 my first year of teaching 12 years ago. The average teacher salary in Ohio is about $56,000-$57,000, well below the $80,000 you claim teachers make.

I'm also a volunteer firefighter and fire instructor and do it because I love helping my community. Oh yeah, and it's pretty fun driving big red fire trucks and running into burning buildings.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Twin6 said:


> $80,000+ per year is definitely not the norm for teachers and it's definitely the upper end of the pay scale. Most teachers start in the low 30s. I made a whopping $26,000 my first year of teaching 12 years ago. The average teacher salary in Ohio is about $56,000-$57,000, well below the $80,000 you claim teachers make.
> 
> I'm also a volunteer firefighter and fire instructor and do it because I love helping my community. Oh yeah, and it's pretty fun driving big red fire trucks and running into burning buildings.



Teacher salary is highly dependent on the cost of living in the area. The salary of a teacher in Tobyhanna Pa is going be significantly less than a teacher same grade and experience in Santa Monica Ca


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

This thread should have been a "heads-up" one post and then locked. Obviously people aren't mature enough to just accept it for what it is...


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

If you want to see the high end of wages go to states on the left end of the political spectrum...... some of the salaries posted here are from folks downplaying or unfamiliarity with the power of labor unions. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Bigeclipse said:


> why didn't you be a teacher if it is so great? See I can flip the script on you. First of all, my wife has considered MANY times to come over to my chemical company and make literally twice what she makes now. Again, she gets paid 47k in NY none the less. She has 3 years experience fyi. The only reason she has not left is because she loves teaching! It is her passion and we do NOT need the money. We are both really healthy so her health benefits, while they are amazing, do NOT exactly help us. Her retirement pension you keep speaking of is HALF what it would have been had she graduated 10 years ago. You need to get out of your head and go read facts. Just like big business unions...there contracts are on the decline for what they get and what is expected of them. It used to be her classrooms were 15-20 kids, now they are 25-30. She is grading papers EVERY night until about 730pm. As stated by others, she works over summer as well to continue her education so that maybe one day she can become the head of Special Ed in her district. Had she worked where I work, she literally would be making ~85-100,000$ even with her current degrees! Trust me, we do talk about her leaving her job BUT again, she loves it and I know if she came to work where I work a part of her would be unhappy. Jesus man, seriously stop crying. Wah Wah Wah, I want my child to have the best education but I want to pay the teachers absolutely CRAP! (Idiot). Again, how come you didn't become a teacher if it is so great. There is always time. Go back to school buddy. Better get your masters, because without it schools will not even bother interviewing you unless you have lots of experience or you want to work in a private school and get paid 35,000$ with bad benefits OR work in an inner city school with crazy violence! Even with a masters, my wife had to work at an inner city charter school for 2 years before she was able to get a job at the current school she is at this past year.


Now this guy should be a teacher. He can whine with the best of them. Yet he tells us his wife had to work at getting into a teaching job for two years before she could get a job. As sucky as he describes it you would think you could walk right into such a lousy job. With three masters none the less. LOL. I love this place.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Early Ice said:


> Again, public record is showing total benefits. that's not salary you are looking at. you are making 25 k more if you add in your bene's. it's what the public LOVES to see. They show a number, it's total bene's. I know myself that when i look at my investment stuff at work, it says like 25k more than what i take home. IF i made that take home, it's be one happy dude. I'm so sick of people talking crazy talk. I know MANY teachers, they are painted in a light that makes them look like mud. Many love to hate on teachers, it's sad.
> 
> For the record, I am not a teacher. I couldn't handle babysitting other's brats.


No, it’s the salary. My S/O is a teacher in the district. Also, as far as income goes it’s above the average single income.


----------



## W. H. Seward (Jul 8, 2016)

Starting pay in my district is 29,900. After 12 years, I finally broke into the 40,000+ range. 

Lots of misconceptions in this thread. That said, I am not complaining. Love teaching my 8th graders the truth about United States history! :nod:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

Kris87 said:


> These types of threads just go to show that there are some seriously unhappy folks in this world...complaining about not getting a discount. No company is ever going to make ALL customers happy. Period!


Yep. This thread turned into a whine fest real fast. IMO give it to only those who actively go outside the wire over seas....


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

nicko said:


> Those who are teachers teach because it is a calling for them and they are drawn toward it. I’m sure there are some who are just in it for the benefits and pension and they’re not the best teachers but by and large, most people we know who are teachers are in it because they want to teach kids. Sure, my wife complains about somethings but who doesn’t complain about things at their job. Everyone’s got their own work BS that they need to deal with and teachers are no different despite the perception of it being easy work, all this time off, short workdays, etc. I’m not a teacher because it’s not my thing, I have no passion for. My wife on the other does.


I gave up a job where I was bringing home 20-30k PER MONTH to get my Master’s Degree and teach.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

W. H. Seward said:


> Starting pay in my district is 29,900. After 12 years, I finally broke into the 40,000+ range.
> 
> Lots of misconceptions in this thread. That said, I am not complaining. Love teaching my 8th graders the truth about United States history! :nod:
> 
> ...


Last post for me on this.

Good for you W.H.was hoping to see a few more post like yours. We need teachers like you. 

That’s low. Ours start at 46505 not including benefits. 

It’s funny how this thread parallels what I see in our buildings. You have those few that truly enjoy teaching , don’t constantly cry how bad they have it. It’s about the students. They are dedicated to the students. These are the the people that rise above the rest and achieve excellence ,many times becoming department heads and even administrators. Then you have the many that refer to thier students with derogatory names, and it’s all me,me,me ,I,I,I. They are dedicated to themselves. They chronically complain and think they have it so rough. These are the people that wallow in mediocrity for thier whole career. They are relieved when they achieve tenure knowing they can do the bare minimum or less and skate. I see it every day and sadly the pendulum is swinging the wrong way. 

Quick example,, We have an alternative school. It’s where the worst of the worst students get sent. It’s got ten classrooms. As you can imagine we have a fair amount of vandalism there and I have to visit a good bit. When you walk in your greeted by kids walking freely in the halls ,sleeping in the halls. Disrupting the feeble attempt the teachers are making in class. In summer they sit around outside. Teachers in the halls chit chatting while all hell is breaking loose in the classrooms. There is one classroom that is the exception. The same kids are always seated, quiet and doing the work. The teacher is a tiny whisp of a women. She loves her students, she carries herself with authority and confidence, her presence commands respect. A true credit to teachers everywhere. She actually asked to be placed at that building. I always make it a point to stop and say hello to her. You never hear her complain. It’s educators like her that can’t be paid enough for what they do.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

LEO is great. Let's get this thread back on track.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

My wife can get the membership but I don’t want her to sign up because it will only make me spend more money.


----------



## mlima5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Brettski7 said:


> There is also a site called Experticity that has no fees and has a lot of brands for discounts. Scentlok, beestinger, muzzy, goldtip are just some I can think of for archery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you need to qualify like with LEO? Looks like its just open sign up? What are the discounts like if its just open to anyone


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

mlima5 said:


> Do you need to qualify like with LEO? Looks like its just open sign up? What are the discounts like if its just open to anyone


Yes, when I had it, I verified it with my work email. I did t find the discounts as good.


----------



## Brettski7 (Sep 13, 2017)

mlima5 said:


> Do you need to qualify like with LEO? Looks like its just open sign up? What are the discounts like if its just open to anyone


Yes they verify your stuff. It depends on the company. Some stuff is pretty good damn discounts. Some stuff I find cheaper online somewhere else. Just really depends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco89 (Oct 17, 2017)

W. H. Seward said:


> Starting pay in my district is 29,900. After 12 years, I finally broke into the 40,000+ range.
> 
> Lots of misconceptions in this thread. That said, I am not complaining. Love teaching my 8th graders the truth about United States history! :nod:
> 
> ...


It's a sad country that piles on and hates against teachers. Think of the middle school teacher. 7-8 classes per day with 30 kids aged 12-15 in each class. Are you kidding me? Who in the heck would want to do that job at any pay? Every time an assignment is turned in they have over 200 of them to correct after school. I coach, and almost every other coach in the district, as well as those I meet are teachers. So after all day of being with bratty kids, they spend another 2 hours after school for almost $1 per hour to help kids. Then at least one of their nights during the week, and often on their Saturdays, they get into a school bus and ride over an hour to be at some kind of tournament for an entire day. They deal with some of the most petty and childish parents who believe because they spent thousands of dollars on private lessons for Junior, that he deserves more playing time than the kid with no family support but has more talent, more hustle, and more heart. Yeah, these teachers and coaches are some really horrible, greedy people that spend 30 years to do that. :sad: 
People saying that teachers can't get fired due to tenure don't know at all how it works. People that are mad because for years teachers were smart enough to put more of their money into health care and less into their take-home. Why be mad about that, it was a smart move on their part. Learn from it. I certainly wish my predecessors in my business were as wise as that, then I probably wouldn't have this almost useless 401K that the employers backed out of their end of the bargain and won't match deposits anymore. 

Facts are people that complain about teachers are the same people that complain that their garbage man smells of garbage, and the guy that pumps their septic smells like crap.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Disco89 said:


> It's a sad country that piles on and hates against teachers. Think of the middle school teacher. 7-8 classes per day with 30 kids aged 12-15 in each class. Are you kidding me? Who in the heck would want to do that job at any pay? Every time an assignment is turned in they have over 200 of them to correct after school. I coach, and almost every other coach in the district, as well as those I meet are teachers. So after all day of being with bratty kids, they spend another 2 hours after school for almost $1 per hour to help kids. Then at least one of their nights during the week, and often on their Saturdays, they get into a school bus and ride over an hour to be at some kind of tournament for an entire day. They deal with some of the most petty and childish parents who believe because they spent thousands of dollars on private lessons for Junior, that he deserves more playing time than the kid with no family support but has more talent, more hustle, and more heart. Yeah, these teachers and coaches are some really horrible, greedy people that spend 30 years to do that. :sad:
> People saying that teachers can't get fired due to tenure don't know at all how it works. People that are mad because for years teachers were smart enough to put more of their money into health care and less into their take-home. Why be mad about that, it was a smart move on their part. Learn from it. I certainly wish my predecessors in my business were as wise as that, then I probably wouldn't have this almost useless 401K that the employers backed out of their end of the bargain and won't match deposits anymore.
> 
> Facts are people that complain about teachers are the same people that complain that their garbage man smells of garbage, and the guy that pumps their septic smells like crap.


 I remember when teachers were seen as people kids could look up to and it being an honorable profession. It seems now they are viewed as a blight and sucking the system dry.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Disco89 said:


> It's a sad country that piles on and hates against teachers. Think of the middle school teacher. 7-8 classes per day with 30 kids aged 12-15 in each class. Are you kidding me? Who in the heck would want to do that job at any pay? Every time an assignment is turned in they have over 200 of them to correct after school. I coach, and almost every other coach in the district, as well as those I meet are teachers. So after all day of being with bratty kids, they spend another 2 hours after school for almost $1 per hour to help kids. Then at least one of their nights during the week, and often on their Saturdays, they get into a school bus and ride over an hour to be at some kind of tournament for an entire day. They deal with some of the most petty and childish parents who believe because they spent thousands of dollars on private lessons for Junior, that he deserves more playing time than the kid with no family support but has more talent, more hustle, and more heart. Yeah, these teachers and coaches are some really horrible, greedy people that spend 30 years to do that. :sad:
> People saying that teachers can't get fired due to tenure don't know at all how it works. People that are mad because for years teachers were smart enough to put more of their money into health care and less into their take-home. Why be mad about that, it was a smart move on their part. Learn from it. I certainly wish my predecessors in my business were as wise as that, then I probably wouldn't have this almost useless 401K that the employers backed out of their end of the bargain and won't match deposits anymore.
> 
> Facts are people that complain about teachers are the same people that complain that their garbage man smells of garbage, and the guy that pumps their septic smells like crap.


Thank you for that. My wife is a teacher and I wouldn't take that job for 6 figures (she makes no where near that). It's not like it was when I was growing up. If I got in trouble at school I'd be terrified that my dad would find out. Now days, the 95% parents ignore that their kids are being total a-holes and blame the teacher and threaten the school to take their kid to another district, good ole school of choice. And since the schools will lose $$$ with every kid they loose, guess what? They don't discipline the kids, they send them back to the class and make the teacher deal with it. And now days, teachers are completely handcuffed when it comes to dealing with unruly kids. If they are walking around the classroom knocking things of the walls and desks, you just have to watch and ask them to sit down. Now I'm sure there are some area's where there are still good parents and that kids respect their teachers, but it is quickly becoming the minority.


----------



## Disco89 (Oct 17, 2017)

nicko said:


> I remember when teachers were seen as people kids could look up to and it being an honorable profession. It seems now they are viewed as a blight and sucking the system dry.


This view is very much being perpetuated by a few, but unfortunately it spreads like wildfire and without even thinking at all of the realities of the job, start blaming the teachers. 
This weekend I saw several 60+ year old men getting OFF school busses at 7:00 a.m. to coach kids in a wrestling tournament all day. They were all probably at their schools by 5:00 a.m. on Saturday morning. Can you imagine? 60 years old and still riding yellow cheezer busses every weekend? And for almost no pay. Yeah, teachers are horrible greedy leeches on society. Give me a break.


----------



## Rodman11 (Aug 21, 2013)

Broadside Only said:


> Thanks. That confirms what I thought. I'm not sure that I'll sign-up or not. With retail dealer sales and discounts (off MRSP) and free shipping they offer, I'm not sure LEO is all that big of a discount. My thought is for the newest stuff purchased as soon as it's released, it's no doubt worth it, but for a sale shopper looking for bargains, probably not.


I could be wrong here, but I have bought multiple items from LEO including; Kelty, Sitka, and Mountainsmith and I believe they were all discounted from retail, not MSRP. I know for sure that the Sitka was 40% off the retail pricing.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

40% off for sitka and icebreaker which is the two that I use.. I have used the sog knives discount for a gift once and I believe that was 40% off too. The new one is 20% off elite archery as well and yes its 40% off website prices so when sitka cleared out downpour jackets I believe I got it for less than 100 bucks


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

I just signed back up with Leo Adventures again about a month ago. Sitka is still at 40% discount plus they have added quite a few more retailers. Lots of talk on here about teachers, my wife is still teaching her 23rd year makes 53K per year and its posted in the County paper yearly, this is just South of Richmond Va. I don't think there is a kid in school that would go to College over 4 years and 23 years later make this so its rather obvious they do it for your kids certainly not the money. This is not saying they are not paid well because that is completely judgmental. This post was never about who deserves this discount it was only to let people know that these companies appreciate and offer a great discount for those employees who qualify. I will be happy to answer any questions about the site as well as I can. Have a great season and good luck. Other than signing up and have a membership I have no affiliation, just the satisfaction that this may help others.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh and yes it is 40% off everything in your basket, even discounted items for the Sitka site, and as stated above they added Elite to the list.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

T-head125 said:


> yeah teachers... dont get that one...
> 
> While I agree that starting pay for teachers is too low, veteran teacher's pay is not all that unreasonable. Most only work 10 months out of the year, and many have very nice compensation packages that include better-than-average health/dental insurance and generous pensions. Like most government jobs, generous penisons usually make up for low salary. Hence, their compensation is backended. Perhaps the most important benefit is the fact that it is nearly impossible to terminate an incompetent teacher.





z79outlaw said:


> Why teachers? I dont get that at all. Before I get flamed they're payed well for what they do, and for only working 9 months a year. The other occupations I understand. But teachers? Seriously? Should include linemen with that bunch.:wink:


I'm a teacher and a vet. Teaching is A LOT harder than my time in the military and yes, I was deployed. Most teachers need to work summer jobs to live, plus take classes for license renewal. The summers off thing doesn't hold water anymore. It's a stereotype that isn't true for today's teachers.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

ChappyHOYT said:


> I'm a teacher and a vet. Teaching is A LOT harder than my time in the military and yes, I was deployed. Most teachers need to work summer jobs to live, plus take classes for license renewal. The summers off thing doesn't hold water anymore. It's a stereotype that isn't true for today's teachers.


Thank you on both accounts......


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

1000% correct!


----------



## logstar6 (Oct 3, 2017)

Garceau said:


> Thank you on both accounts......


Agreed thank you for your service


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes thank you ChappyHOYT!


----------

